# Favorite Field Scope



## SEC (Jul 13, 2007)

Just wondering what others shoot for their field scopes?

I shoot a Tru Spot with a regular lens and a circle center.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Right now........35mm SureLoc Black Eagle with 4X lens.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

29mm Sureloc black eagle with 6X lens, and .29 up pin


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

CR Apex Target scope 1.325"

Feather Vision 5X lense

Currently using a .019 down pin with light kit but getting ready to play with a couple of options.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

CR Apex 3D. Have a couple of lenses; FV 6x with a .29 fiber and a Truespot 6x with .25" grind.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*scope*

1 3/8 Thurman, 4x drilled with .029 fiber optic, but trying a circle right now looking for more dots on the animals.


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Specialty super scope 4X lens .....and a darn fibre.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

1 3/8" Thurman .75 diopter with a big circle etched in the lens. Hands down Best damn scope out there for the $$$$$$$$:shade::slice::shade::darkbeer::slice::star::smile:


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

1.5" Specialty Pro Series scope w/ an 8x lens, large two-toned dot (black dot overlaid on slightly larger yellow dot).

>>------>


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

1 3/8" Specialty super scope, 4X lens and a orange Gunstar circle. Gotta stay away from dots and fibers on the lens. :mg:


----------



## SD74D (Jul 11, 2006)

CR Apex Target scope, 6x Feather Vision Lense, #2 clarifier


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

check out some of the scopes by BriteSite.US Been making scopes long before any listed here


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Specialty Archery 1-5/8 Scope Housing 7X Drilled FBR*

SA scope with a 7x drilled lens,orange fiber.


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

New Scope is a CR Apex Target with Feather Vision Verde 6X lens. Razor Post with .060 Flared Orange Fiber. 

Robert


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

brtesite said:


> check out some of the scopes by BriteSite.US Been making scopes long before any listed here


I agree, Mike's are my second fav. Britesite vegas Top gun scope was probably the longest standing piece of equipment I have ever used. I used it for years, and years until I happened onto a deal I couldn't pass up on the sureloc.

If anything ever happened to my sureloc I would be right back on the top gun, because as much as I like the black eagle, I don't think I could convince myself to shell out that much on a scope again.


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

tru spot with 4x glass lens, orange circle, been using that scope for 3 yrs


----------



## JB9 (May 7, 2009)

Specialty 1 5/8, 4x, 3/32 dot.


----------

